
Google's Top Quantum Scientist Explains in Detail Why He Resigned - finphil
https://www.forbes.com/sites/moorinsights/2020/04/30/googles-top-quantum-scientist-explains-in-detail-why-he-resigned/#728cb6ef6983
======
Nicksil
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23039560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23039560)

~124 comments

